# Сипящий звук на паре клавиш



## rodiongork (4 Дек 2016)

Добрый день!

Аккордеон 3/4, старый, вид со снятой правой крышкой на фото. Воздух держит на удивление хорошо, но на паре клавиш звук сипящий, сдавленный. Учитывая что под крышкой я нашел небольшие залежи свалявшейся пыли, хочу посмотреть на сами хм... голосовые пластины (?)...

Однако не пойму как до них добраться (мое знакомство с аккордеонами вообще и этим в частности ограничивается вчерашним днем). Со стороны крышки больше шурупов/винтов нет - значит надо смотреть как отсоединять меха? Или это вообще бесполезная затея?


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Последний вопрос - правильный..
 Отсоединить просто - вытащить шпильки на меховой рамке... Но это ничего не даст. Зато можно увидеть голосовые планки.
Непонятно что значит сипящий звук. Причин слишком много, поэтому неплохо бы уточнить... И, когда вскроете, фото внутри..


----------



## rodiongork (4 Дек 2016)

Насчет последнего вопроса - ну смысл такой, я этот агрегат взял из любопытства - попробвать как на них вообще играют... Думаю если мне удастся несложно устранить проблему - ну хорошо. Если не удастся - не критичная помеха. Заодно полюбопытствовать что как устроено.

Спасибо, разобрался со шпильками-гвоздиками (я-то думал что это за фитюльки).

P.S. Насчет уточнения "сипящего" звука - попробую записать, когда жена и собака уже проснутся 

https://s15.postimg.org/ohjf41ufb/P1080963.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]
[URL='https://postimg.org/image/wbk0pg287/'][IMG width="120px"]https://s15.postimg.org/wbk0pg287/P1080964.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]
[URL='https://postimg.org/image/ul0znykp3/'][IMG width="120px"]https://s15.postimg.org/ul0znykp3/P1080965.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Ну, собственно, сказать можно только одно - все не так страшно как казалось.
Теперь просто по клавиатуре высчитайте какие голосовые кусочки сипят. На каждую клавишу их три штуки. Чисто визуально сравнить с теми которые звучат нормально, проверить не болтаются ли в проливке (по фото не похоже), проверить внутренние (разжимные) голоса под лайкой - возможно сломаны..


----------



## Gross (4 Дек 2016)

причина может быть в искривлении залогов (полосок из светлой кожи, перекрывающих обратный ток воздуха). Залоги должны прилегать к голосовой планке или отстоять на небольшое расстояние, чтобы поток воздуха без задержки прижимал их к планке. На фото некоторые залоги отогнулись далеко, это не хорошо.


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Эти залоги максимум будут хлопать при смене меха. Если залог вообще не работает (сильно закручен) в сумме это даст "расстроенный" звук, но не сипящий.


----------



## rodiongork (4 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за подсказки и инструктаж!

С записью дефекта звука вышла незадача - после того как потряс-подул, установил планки обратно и собрал, оно стало сильно меньше заметно. Правда похоже мне и компрессию удалось немножко ухудшить 
Но теперь более-менее понятно как разбираться, куда смотреть. Попробую скачать-поиграть этюдики какие-нибудь детские, и решу нужно ли ковырять дальше!

Цитата:


> Эти залоги максимум будут хлопать при смене меха


Кстати, есть такой слабенький эффект на нижних по звуку клавишах. Поглядим, спасибо!


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Возможно, слабый прижим (искривление) резонатора с голосами. Как результат подсос воздуха. Но тогда это вряд ли  всего на двух клавишах...
А вообще какие это голоса, где они на фото, на разжим-сжим?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2016)

Инструмент- древний. В голосовых проёмах есть и микросоринки, и микрокоррозия, и пылинки. И сами язычки покрыты налётом. Вот и сипят. Поможет набор автомобильных щупов, переточенный для удобства пользования. И все проёмы почистить. И подъём язычков над плоскостью тоже глянуть. И залоги менять. 

По-хорошему, надо бы все планки поотрывать, привести к нормативам, и залить всё заново. Но Вы это не умеете... Так что щупы- и попытаться почистить проёмы.


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Ну, хорошо, допустим... А почему сипят только две? Только на двух отложилось?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2016)

Одной пылинкой больше- есть сипение. Одной пылинкой меньше- нет сипения. 

Кто ж их посчитает, пылинки...


----------



## rodiongork (5 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые Гуру, простите за паузу.

Чтоб развеять мистику - дело явно не только в пылинках (а точнее клочьях пыли в нескольких местах). С голосами все-таки явно больше проблем чем мне казалось сначала. На каких-то сипение, на каких-то тихое хлопанье. На нескольких клавишах, на сжим, я слышу отсутствие вибрации (плоский звук) и немного другая высота звука - подозреваю что некоторые голоса не работают. 

Пока немного осваиваюсь, выписываю на бумажку, чтоб разобрав еще раз более детально смотреть.

P.S. тем временем возник еще дилетантский вопрос - левую половину можно сделать более тихой? А так и правую заглушает собой и воздух выжирает изрядно.


----------



## glory (5 Дек 2016)

Ой, чего-то мне кажется, что дело идёт к серьезному ремонту... 
Судя по фото регистров в левой нет, зато она пятиголосная. Считаю не факт, что это хорошо - писклявая по тембру, а отключить какой-то голос невозможно. Т.е. тише - нельзя.. С другой стороны такие инструменты никогда мощным басом не славились. И если есть желание заглушить левую, значит правая совсем не в дугу...


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2016)

Простите дилетанта, но инструменту лет больше, чем мне... Под 50... Там уже " ушиб всей бабки об Каширское шоссе"... Малой кровью здесь не отвертеться... Мастера надо, или самому становиться мастером ИМХО


----------



## rodiongork (5 Дек 2016)

Что-то я все как в анекдоте "рабинович по телефону напел".
Все-таки попробовал записать голоса (правые в основном) - два на которые я жаловался за сипение это нижнее До и в следующей октаве Фа. Однако при попытке записи сейчас оказалось что почти все стало звучать подозрительно лучше - да к тому же в записи слабее эффект заметен чем когда инструмент под ухом.

https://clyp.it/x31jkqot - вот что вышло

Может дело в том что я сегодня часик пробовал поиграть. Может надо еще потерзать с разной громкостью - буду стараться выявить эффекты более четко. (Хотя надо конечно все клавиши записать будет для ясности - это извините, сейчас дошло)

Цитата:


> Ой, чего-то мне кажется, что дело идёт к серьезному ремонту...


я конечно вряд ли по-серьезному что-то поправлю - а к мастеру тащить имело бы смысл только если это Бог весть какой ценный экземпляр. Так что пока планы просто для того чтоб немного научиться играть использовать. Клавиши-то все хоть как-то звучат, тренироваться можно.

Цитата:


> Простите дилетанта, но инструменту лет больше, чем мне... Под 50...


мне продавец (человек лет так под 60) утверждал что его отец привез сие в качестве трофейного, вывезенного после того как Берлин заняли и разобрали на сувениры. Я отношусь к этой истории несколько скептически. Выглядит так что с равным успехом может быть и какой-то местный самодел / реставрация / сборная-солянка. Крышка правая из тонкого, частично поломанного пластика. Корпус деревянный оклеен трескающимся пластиком (целлулоид?) с модными разводами.
Конечно, если правда, то ему вероятно немного больше чем нам обоим. Надпись Heima мне ничего особо не говорит - гугл единственное видео находит с какой-то гармошкой с идентичным названием. Ну т.е. мне не кажется что оно немецкое ))

Цитата:


> Судя по фото регистров в левой нет


Никаких внешних признаков - кнопок и т.п. Наверное могу попробовать фотки левых внутренностей сделать, если интересно - хотя пока любопытство меня туда не заводило - в основном потому что левой частью я совсем слабо пока умею пользоваться, а звучит более-менее адекватно


----------

